# The War That Made America



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 18, 2006)

Just a quick heads up, The War That Made America premieres tonight at 9pm on PBS in most areas. Part two airs next wednesday the 25th at 9pm. We're now in the third year of 250th anniversary commemorations for the French and Indian War (1754-1763), this new documentary presents the history of one of the most important, yet most forgotten periods in American history. Besides leading directly to the American Revolution, the outcome of the French and Indian War had drastic consequences for the history of America, Canada, Britain and France. From the trailers on the website it looks like this documentary will have some great historically accurate recreations.

[Edited on 1-19-2006 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 18, 2006)

In case you're wondering how this relates to church history, one of the taglines for this documentery is: "If things had gone differently, we'd all be speaking French." But more importantly to us on PB, you could also say that if things had gone differently we'd all be Roman Catholic.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Thom. 

Or we would all be AmÃ©ricain Huguenots, after the _rÃ©forme_.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm watching this right now. I saw the coming attractions for this and hoped I could get a chance to check it out.
There's so much trash on tv...it's good to get a chance to see something decent.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 18, 2006)

Better than American idol, eh?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 18, 2006)

I turned it on too, but only caught the last half hour or so.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 18, 2006)

Sheesh... I forgot... Late night rerun?


----------

